# Grilling in the rain



## vagriller (Jul 24, 2006)

Over the weekend the weather forecasted was rain, and on Saturday we had 25 people over so I HAD to grill the food. So I cooked up an idea for a grilling "tent." It just so happens that the roof of my dining room and the roof of my screen porch are about 6' apart. Check it out.


----------



## GB (Jul 24, 2006)

vagriller that is great!!! My house is similar to what yours looks like so I will be trying the tarp idea just like you have it. Thanks for the idea!


----------



## vagriller (Jul 24, 2006)

GB said:
			
		

> vagriller that is great!!! My house is similar to what yours looks like so I will be trying the tarp idea just like you have it. Thanks for the idea!



If you have a setup like this works excellent. I paid $8 for the tarp, eye bolts, and small bungees. Plus I can use the tarp with my pickup too! We didn't actually get much rain, but the shade was nice.


----------



## GB (Jul 24, 2006)

My roofs are a bit higher and a bit wider I think, but I am sure I will be able to rig something up. I needed to buy some new tarps anyway so now they will be able to do double duty.


----------



## vagriller (Jul 24, 2006)

Yeah, I couldn't be happier with it!


----------



## mudbug (Jul 24, 2006)

neither rain, nor snow, nor gloom of night will keep dedicated grillers from making their rounds.........................


----------



## BigDog (Jul 24, 2006)

"Grilling in the rain"

Is that like singing in the rain, only hotter?


----------



## TATTRAT (Jul 24, 2006)

Thats whats up! Good job, the weather should never be an excuse NOT to grill!


----------



## VeraBlue (Jul 24, 2006)

When I cannot change the  menu due to uncooperative weather, I will employ an umbrella and roll the bbq halfway into the garage.   Naturally, this only works with the gas grill.   I cannot cook on an open fire pit this way.


----------



## Constance (Jul 24, 2006)

We roll with the changes. DH always checks out the radar before we get started.


----------



## BigDog (Jul 24, 2006)

You know you're a serious griller when you use charcoal in subzero temps just to grill a coupla steaks.

Been there, done that.


----------



## amber (Jul 24, 2006)

BigDog said:
			
		

> You know you're a serious griller when you use charcoal in subzero temps just to grill a coupla steaks.
> 
> Been there, done that.


 
Me too  .  Now that I have a covered porch, the rain and snow is not an issue, unless of course the wind is blowing too hard. No sense in risking a house fire


----------



## Galeazzo_Ciano (Aug 2, 2006)

Living, as I do, in Scotland - just about everything is done in the rain. Love those clouds of aroma filled mists and clouds that rise from the sizzling grill as the family peer out at me from the French windows.

You've got to drink quickly though - perpetual beer gets weaker and weaker and waterier waterier.


----------



## GB (Aug 2, 2006)

Galeazzo_Ciano said:
			
		

> You've got to drink quickly though - perpetual beer gets weaker and weaker and waterier waterier.


Very good advice


----------



## ronjohn55 (Aug 2, 2006)

Just remember, perpetual beer, even if it gets weaker and weaker, also leads to nearly perpetual something else!  

As for the grilling, rain, snow, heat, doesn't matter. I'm still out there. (Although I'll usually be hiding under the garage for shelter while the grill does it's thing)

John


----------

